# Do I need Fire Resistant Drywall for this new room?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check Your City or County's web site or call your local Building Department for the only correct answer. This varies by locale. A few examples: http://www.aacounty.org/IP/Resources/FinishBasementGuide.pdf

Page 2 is interesting: http://www.pwcgov.org/docLibrary/PDF/005575.pdf

It may be regular drywall.... or not. You may need a weather-stripped door and outside air supply to any gas appliances. For sure you will be covering the walls with drywall for fire safety to protect your family. 



Be safe, Gary


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

the utility rooms like that i've seen usually have a vented door and are usually a 1-hour rating. however that is for commercial and institutional uses. residential code is a whole other animal and like GBR said you will have to check your local codes.


----------



## vseven (Dec 2, 2009)

The furnace has a outside air intake, the water heater does not so I probably either need to make sure there is a 1 - 2" gap at the bottom of the door or more likely have a door with a vent. I was thinking of also insulating the walls for noise control so maybe it would be best to just throw up some 5/8" fire resistant drywall inside the room.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

vseven said:


> The furnace has a outside air intake, the water heater does not so I probably either need to make sure there is a 1 - 2" gap at the bottom of the door or more likely have a door with a vent. I was thinking of also insulating the walls for noise control so maybe it would be best to just throw up some 5/8" fire resistant drywall inside the room.


not a bad idea. just keep in mind that unless you follow a UL design for your wall and tape & fire caulk as required it is not a rated wall, instead just a wall with Type X GWB. 

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/bxuv_search.html

i would still check with your local codes on what is required for that room.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Not much point in using 5/8" fire rated drywall with a vent in the door. Check your local building codes.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As stated above, local codes will dictate, but as a rule utility rooms are not sheetrocked inside in a residential application. (And I'm speaking for this area.) Commercial jobs are another story. Again, as stated above, proper ventilation for the HVAC system is a must whether it is louvered doors, outside air intake, etc. Check the codes......


----------

